# upgrading plow- upgrade price?



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ive been plowing for nearly 10 years now and am comfortable with my rates. I started out on an atv and graduated to a truck, then a newer truck, and so on. My past rigs have been 7.5 plows, but this year I'm upgrading to a new lot pro 8.5 with wings. thats 11 feet of plow!! Some of my military customers require that I charge per hour which has always worked out well in the past, but with the much faster plow, Im trying to figure out how to refigure my hourly rate to come up with a similar overall price. any suggestions?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Put a smaller plow on.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I do not think you will be able to increase your hourly rates based on buying a more efficient plow. In reality the customer doesnt care what you plow it with. The more efficient plow will allow you to plow your lots faster. Thus opening up more room on your route and allowing you to take on more customers. This in turn allowing you to make more money per hour, over a course of a storm.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Agree with what Born2Farm said.
Since you should be more efficient, see if you can't pick up another local account.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

My thinking was what the 2 guys above me said...

Why not just add more lots since you're more efficient now? For the hourly stuff, just take the wings off...


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

mcfly89;1342190 said:


> Ive been plowing for nearly 10 years now and am comfortable with my rates. I started out on an atv and graduated to a truck, then a newer truck, and so on. My past rigs have been 7.5 plows, but this year I'm upgrading to a new lot pro 8.5 with wings. thats 11 feet of plow!! Some of my military customers require that I charge per hour which has always worked out well in the past, but with the much faster plow, Im trying to figure out how to refigure my hourly rate to come up with a similar overall price. any suggestions?


This is why I refuse to do hourly.. you get penalized for running a efficient operation... explain to your customers your switching your rates to per push accounts.... just figure out past amounts (with your hourly rate)per customer and switch that figure over to per push..... the customers will pay the same "rate" or "amount" but you'll get done alot sooner... better yet have them go seasonal!

Good Luck


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine are all per push or contract so upgrading to a more efficient plow was very beneficial to me dropping my plow time allowing me to make more money.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

Im already overloaded on accounts and was hoping for a little more pillow time, lol. We don't get that many snows per year but when we do, I don't sleep for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

I always finish my lots first and then roll in with another guy as a sub doing larger lots etc where my new truck will really shine. I dont want to sub for the same per hour amount as the guy with the 80s model ford and 7.5' plow.


----------



## wnwniner (Nov 16, 2010)

If your acting as a sub and charging an hourly rate, I understand why you want to charge more. Since your plow went from 7.5' to 11', your now about 45% more efficient (plow size increased by 46%). Maybe you can get a 30% increase in your rate, since your going to be able to take about 30% per pass?


----------



## bdryer (Sep 26, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1342343 said:


> Mine are all per push or contract so upgrading to a more efficient plow was very beneficial to me dropping my plow time allowing me to make more money.


I agree with you Burkartsplow;
Found it much easier and beneficial for all involved to quote per push. If we get a lot of snow, then I make out, but if the opposite happens, then my customers save a little cash. Win/win. Just sayin'............


----------

